# Happy Birthday Sinatra!!



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday my love!! Today is his (projected) third birthday!

We didn't do much fun, we have a full day (work, going away party, Alicia's funeral) but I made sure to give him a few extra treaties and I gave him a little toy I got while I was at Target today. He qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq----- Nutmeg wanted to chime in.

swwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwqwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwfgvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv23--- She really wants to wish her brother a happy birthday I guess!! 

What I was trying to say is that he ignored the toy and gave me kisses instead. We will be celebrating officially on either Saturday or Sunday. I don't know what to get him yet but I'm thinking a window perch!

Now I must attend to a girl who really wants her meowmie's attention, and find her collar, for it isn't on her neck anymore!! Happy Birthday Sinatra!! :smiles


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Happy birthday, Beautiful!!!

Make your Meowmie spoil you even more than usual!!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Sinatra! Your a beautiful boy!*
*Hope you have the best birthday bash ever!*

*Love from Sarah, Kitty and Catty x*


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Happy birthday, Sinatra  i'm sure your mommy will spoil you with lots of love, hugs, and kisses! Apparently, there are quite a few kitty birthday's in the month of August  Rocky turns 1 on August 22nd


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

Happy birthday sinatra!!


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

Happy birthday Sinatra! I hope you enjoy everything your mum's cooking up 

~ Finnick & Braxen


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Sinatra!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sinatra...enjoy your window perch!!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday you handsome kitty!!! Enjoy all your treats and make sure you get extra kisses and cuddles.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday gorgeous boy!!!!


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls send huge Happy Birthday snuggles to Sinatra!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sinatra says thanks to everyone! He doesn't mean to be biased, but he is a boy and says he liked the well wishes from Marie's girls the best!! He is a sucker for Cleo, but doesn't want to choose favorites.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

arty A very happy (belated) birthday from me and the girls, Sinatra! :bday


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sinatra!!! :bday


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Happy birthday cutie


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Happy Birthday to one HIP cat!!!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Sinatra!!!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

OMG!! Happy belated Birthday Sinatra!!!


----------

